# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  من كتاب : في الحب والحياة للمرحوم الدكتور / مصطفي محمود

## نادين

ماذا تريد منا الطبيعة ؟ ..
هل كل واحد منا جاء إلى هذه الدنيا بمهمة .. و تكليف .. ورسالة .. عليه أن يؤديها .
هل الميلاد و النزول على هذه الأرض .. كان له سبب و غاية ..
في بريدي كل يوم أسئلة حائرة من هذا اللون ..
لماذا خُلقنا .. 
لماذا جئنا إلى هذه الدنيا ..
ماذا يُراد بنا أن نفعل ..
هل كان لوجودنا حكمة و سبب و غاية .. أم أننا خُلقنا لنموت .. 
و المسألة كلها عبث و سخف كما نقرأ في كتب فلاسفة العبث و كما نرى في مسرح اللا معقول ؟ ..
و هل دورنا فقط أن نواجه هذا السخف و بطولتنا أن نتمرد عليه و نتحدّاه كما يقول كامو .. بطولتنا أن نعلق جراحنا و نصرخ .. سنعيش برغم العذاب و برغم الألم . و نصطنع لأنفسنا وهمًا وحلمًا ..
و هل تكون حياة تلك التي نبنيها على وهم ؟
سؤال خطير و كبير ..
و الإجابة القاطعة عليه تحتاج إلى الاحاطة الكاملة بعملية الحياة . و الاحاطة بالزمن كله .. و ما دار فيه من مبدئه في الماضي السحيق إلى مُنتهاه في المستقبل .. في الآخرة بعد عمر طويل ..
لكي تعرف لماذا قامت الحرب .. و ما دورها .. لا بد أن يكون لديك علم كامل بما كان يجري قبل هذه الحرب .. و ما جرى أثناءها .. و ما جرى بعدها .. أما إذا كنت جنديًا بسيطا في الكتيبة تتلقى أمرا و تُنفذه ثم تموت فلن تكون حياتك أكثر من لحظة في هذه الحرب .. و لن تستشرف من مكانك رؤية تعرف منها القصة كلها بخباياها و أسرارها .
إن العلم عند القائد .. عند الخالق الذي بعث بك إلى الصفوف الأولى .. وزودك بذخيرة العمر المحدودة من ستين طلقة فى ستين سنة هي كل عمرك ..
الخطة كلها في رأسه .. أنت بند واحد في الخطة ..
أنت ورقة في الدوسيه ..
سطر ..
كلمة ..
حرف .. في كتاب رائع لا نهائي اسمه الدنيا .
و لن يستطيع الحرف أن يدرك الغاية من وجوده إلا إذا أدرك الدور الذي يقوم به في السطر الذي يشترك في حروفه .. و إلا إذا أدرك المعنى الذي يدل عليه السطر في داخل المقال .. و المقال في داخل الكتاب ..
لابد أن يكون عمرك هو عمر الأبد لتحضر رواية الحياة بكل فصولها و تعرف الحكاية ..
أما و أنت حالك حال ممثل في مسلسلة إذاعية يُطلق عليه الرصاص فى الحلقة الأولى و يموت .. فإن طلبه معرفة معنى حياته .. يكون طلبا يتجاوز فيه حدوده .. و يطلب فيه المستحيل ..
الجواب اليقين في هذا السؤال إذن غير ممكن .
و كل ما نستطيع أن نفعله هو أن نحدس .
و نُخمّن .. و نشطح بذهننا ..
و أنا أحاول دائما أن أقرأ الاجابة .. لا من كتاب .. و لا من نظرية .. و لا من عقيدة .
و لكني أحاول أن أقرأ الاجابة من التاريخ نفسه .. من حكاية التطور .. من استقراء الطبيعة مباشرة .
أنا أحاول أن أفهم ماذا تريد الحياة بنباتاتها و حيواناتها ..
و ماذا فعلت بهذه المخلوقات على مر العصور ..
الحياة لها حكاية ..
لقد بدأت بسيطة على شكل ميكروب .. خلية واحدة تقوم وحدها بكل الوظائف .. تتنفس و تتغذى و تنمو و تتحرك بدون أجهزة متخصصة ..
ثم انقسمت الخلية إلى خليتين .. و كل خلية إلى خليتين و خرجت من الخلية الواحدة أعداد لا حصر لها من الخلايا ..
ثم بدأت هذه الخلايا تتجمع في قبائل و قطعان تتحرك معا و تتعايش معا .. ثم تلاصقت هذه الأعداد .. لتؤلف مخلوقات مركبة عديدة الخلايا ذات أجهزة متخصصة .. أقسام من خلاياها للتنفس .. و أقسام للتغذي .. و أقسام للحركة .. و أقسام للافراز .. و نشأ النبات و الحيوان المتطور ..
و يمضي الأجيال و الأحقاب الطويلة .. نشأت فصائل من النبات و الحيوان .. كل منها تكيفت مع بيئتها .. نباتات الصبار في الصحارى اتخذت لنفسها أوراقا و سيقانا لتختزن فيها الماء .. و الحيوانات المائية اتخذت لها زعانف لتسبح .. و الحيوانات البرية اتخذت لها أرجلا لتمشي .. و الحيوانات الجوية اتخذت لها أجنحة لتطير .
مرحلة بعد مرحلة .. انتقلت الحياة من الوحدة إلى التعدد .. و من البساطة إلى التركيب .. ثم مزيد من التركيب .. و هو تركيب له غاية واضحة .. هو سيادة الحيوان على بيئته .. و سيطرته على ظروفه .. الأجنحة أعطت الطائر القدرة على ركوب الجو و الزعانف منحت الأسماك القدرة على ركوب البحر .. و الأرجل منحت الدواب القدرة على الدبيب على البر ..
و حينما ظهر الانسان استطاع عن طريق عقله أن يقفز قفزة واسعة .. فهو لم ينتظر مليون سنة لتنمو له أجنحة يطير بها و زعانف يسبح بها .. و إنما اخترع الأدوات .. اخترع العربة و الباخرة و الطائرة و الغواصة و الصاروخ .. و هي أعضاء جديدة حديدية أضافها إلى بنيانه و انطلق يغزو بها الكون .. و لكنه ما زال يجري في نفس الخط الذي كان يسير فيه الميكروب .. من الوحدة إلى التعدد " من الفرد إلى المجتمع " و من البساطة إلى التركيب .. و من التركيب إلى مزيد من التركيب " الاختراعات و القوى الآلية التي تزداد تركيبا و تعقيدا يوما بعد يوم .. و بالحياة المدنية التي يعيشها و التي ينعقد فيها كل شيء بشكل مطرد .. من الكساء إلى الغذاء إلى الدواء إلى المعاملات و التنظيمات إلخ .. إلخ ..
و مرة أخرى كان هذا التعقد يهدف إلى نفس الغاية التى هدف إليها الميكروب فى تطوره .. كان يهدف إلى السيطرة على البيئة و السيادة على الظروف .. إلى ركوب الطبيعة و استغلالها و قيادتها بدلا من الخضوع للطبيعة و الانقياد لها و التقيد بأغلالها ..
كان يهدف إلى القوة و القدرة و المعرفة و الوعي و الحرية و يكافح في سبيل الاستمرار و البقاء و هزيمة الموت .. و في سبيل أن يكون الانسان هو السيد .. هو القدر .
و نحن حينما نبني سدا عاليا ننظم به ماء النيل .. نحن نسير في خط التطور .. وفق الغايات العليا المكتوبة في سفر الحياة .. و هي أن نسود الطبيعة و ننظمها و نستغلها . و نخط قدرنا و قسمتنا بأنفسنا ..
الحياة إذن فيها غاية ..
و هي برغم الموت .. و برغم الألم و المرض و الشيخوخة و الشر و العبث .. برغم كل هذا تبدو متماسكة متصلة الحلقات منطلقة إلى غايتها مكرسة فيها الزمن كله و الخليقة كلها جيلا بعد جيل .
هناك مهمة ورسالة و تكليف ..كل منا ينزل إلى الأرض و في عنقة هذا التكليف .. أن يضيف طوبة جديدة إلى القلعة الحصينة التي بنتها الحياة لتتحصن فيها و تقود منها التاريخ و تسوس الكون و الطبيعة لصالحها ..
و نحن مزودون من أجل هذه المهمة بكافة الأدوات الضرورية .
بالعقل و الارادة و الاصرار ، و مزودون بتراث من العلوم و المعارف و الخبرات .
نحن الوارثون لكل هذه المعارف لكى نضيف إليها .. و يضيف الذين يأتون بعدنا فى سعى متصل .. لا يعنى فيه الموت شيئا .. و لا يؤدى إلى أى انقطاع .. و كأنما الانسانية كلها .. و الحياة كلها مخلوق واحد .
حتى الجماد كان له فى سفر التطور شأن مماثل .. فقد خضع لنفس الناموس .. فمن ذرة الأيدروجين البسيطة المؤلفة من ألكترون واحد و بروتون واحد .. من هذه الوحدات الأولية .
و بدخولها في علاقات .. نشأت ذرات أكثر تركيبا .. و أكثر تعقيدا .. مرة أخرى .. انتقال من البساطة إلى التركيب و من الوحدة إلى التعدد حتى نصل إلى ذرة اليورانيوم و هى ذرة ثقيلة نشطة ترسل إشعاعا .
.
و من ذرة الكربون القلقة المتعطشة إلى الاتحاد بالذرات الأخرى نشأت سلاسل المواد الهيدروكربونية و هى مواد أكثر تراكبا و أكثر تعقدا ، حتى نصل إلى جزيء البروتين الحي فنصل إلى أكثر الوحدات المادية تعقدا و تراكبا و ثقلا ..
و هناك نظرية فلكية تقول : إن كل شيء نشأ من النور من هذه المادة اللطيفة المفرطة في البساطة .. هذا الاشعاع المؤلف من فتافيت مادية مفرطة في الصغر .. اسمها الفوتونات .. هذه الوحدات التي هى أصغر وحدات الكون و أسرعها حركة و أبسطها تكوينا فتافيت أشعة جاما .. و بيتا و الأشعة الكونية .. هذه الوحدات التقت في فضاء الكون الشاسع في مكان ما و نشأت منها تواليف هي التي انتجت فيما بعد الألكترون و البروتون .. و من الإلكترون و البروتون تكونت ذرة الايدروجين .. ثم سائر الذرات .. إلخ .. من البساطة إلى التركيب ثم إلى مزيد من التركيب .
هناك خط سير إذن .
الحياة ليست خبط عشواء .. و لا مصادفات و لا عبث ..
و الكون ليس حركة بلا وجهة .
و إنما حركة ذات وجهة .
المادة تتطور فى خط سير و اضح من الوحدة إلى التعدد .. و من البساطة إلى التركيب . و من العجز إلى القدرة .. و من العماء إلى الرؤية .. و من عبودية الغريزة إلى تحرر العقل .. و من الخضوع للطبيعة إلى السيادة على الطبيعة .. و إضاع الطبيعة .. و من الظلام إلى النور و من الجهل إلى المعرفة .
و قد يعود السائل فيسأل مرة أخرى .
و لماذا تكون هناك حياة من الأصل ، و لماذا يكون هناك أي اتجاه إلى السيادة على الطبيعة .
ألا يكفي أن تكون هناك طبيعة .. ما الداعي لأن تعى الطبيعة نفسها .. و تقود نفسها بنفسها ..
و الجواب أنها بهذا تُحقق الحرية .
بالمعرفة و الوعي و القوة و السيادة يكتشف الانسان نفسه و يمتلك كنوز عقله .. و يسيطر على الطبيعة حوله و يحقق حريته ووجوده و يعرف نفسه و يعرف ربه و يبلغ السعاده .. و السعادة لا تبحث لنفسها عن سبب .. فهي دائما غاية ذاتها .
و يعود السائل فيقول إن هذا الكلام يفسر لنا التطور و التاريخ و اتجاه الطبيعة فى سيرها .. و لكنه لا يفسر وجودها لماذا وجدت من الأصل .. 
لماذا يكون هناك امتلاء و لا يكون هناك خلاء ، لماذا وجود لا عدم ؟
و العقاد رحمه الله له رد على هذه المعضلة .. فهو يقول بأسلوبه المنطقى .. إن العدم معدوم فلا وجه للقول بوجوده أو مناقشة وجوده .
و ما دام العدم معدوما فالوجود امتلاء صرف لا نهاية له و لا آخر و لا حدود .. لأن الوجود لا يمكن أن يحده سوى العدم و العدم معدوم ..
فالوجود إذن لا مبدأ له و لا منتهى .. و لا يصح السؤال عن متى خلق .. و لم خلق .. فهو أبدى فى الزمان ، و لم يكن معدوما ليقال .. متى خلق .. و هى حجج منطقية ترضى العقل .. و لكنها لا تشبع الشعور الذى يعانى الموت .. و يحس بدبيب العدم فى زحف الشيخوخة على الأوصال ..
إن السؤال يفرض نفسه برغم لا معقوليته و يلح على الحواس .. 
و لم كان كل هذا ..
و ما الحكاية .. و ما القصة .. 
و لم بدأت .. مادام مصيرها أن تنتهي ..
هناك سر ..
هناك ثغرة .. فى هذا البناء المنطقي الذي بنته لنا الفلسفة .. إن كل حجج الفلسفة تنهار أمام ضربات الموت و كأنها خيوط عنكبوت .. و كأنها كلام .. مجرد كلام .. لايشفي و لا يشبع .. و لا يزن شيئا أمام واقع مر أليم شاخص أمام الحواس .
هذا البناء المتهاوى من المنطق لا يمسك نفسه .. و هو يكشف عن قصوره .. 
هناك سر ..
و أنا أعتقد أن هناك أسرارا لا سر واحدا .. و أن علمنا لا يغطى كل شىء .. و أن عمرنا المحدود لا يمكن أن يعطى إلا لمحة محدودة من الحقيقة .. و إننا نحن جنود الكتيبة التى اسمها " القرن العشرين " موفدون فى مهمة محدودة تنتهى بنهاية عمرنا .. و لا يمكن أن نعرف خبايا الخطة كلها .. فالخطة فى رأس القائد .. الخالق .. و نحن مجرد بند فى الخطة .. ورقة فى الدوسيه .. حرف .. و لا يمكن لنا أن نحيط بالحقيقة ..
الحقيقة لا تدركها إلا عين تنظر من ربوة الأبدية على الزمن كله ..
كل ما أستطيع معرفته هو أن هذه الحياة ليست عبثا و لا سخفا .. و إنما هى نظام محكم له غايات .. و أننا نسير كالجيش .. لنا مسيرة .. و لنا مخطط و أنا لا أعرف المخطط كله و إنما أعرف القليل جدا ..
و لكن على مرور الحياة طريقها .. لزمن اللانهائى .. تكتشف الحياة طريقها و تزداد معرفتها قليلا بقليل .. فيعرف أحفادى ما لم أعرف أنا .. و يتصل مجرى العلم الذى لا يبدو أنه ينقطع أبدا بموت أحد .. و إنما هو يستمر يحفر طريقه فى الظلمة .
و لا يوهن من عزمى أنى موفد فى هذا الطريق فى بعثة غامضة .. و مهمة غير مفهموة .. فمنتهى شرفى أنى فعلت كل ما أستطيع ..
و إذا كان كل ما وصلت إليه أن هدف هذه الرحلة هو التكامل .. تكامل القوة .. و تكامل الحس .. و تكامل السمع .. و تكامل البصر .. و تكامل العقل .. وصولا بذلك إلى معرفة الانسان لنفسه و إدراكه لربه و من ثم عبادته .. فإن جلال هذه الأهداف و عظمة هذه الغايات هى مبرر كاف لمشقة الطريق ..
و هل بعد الله هدف ..؟؟!!
و هل بعد الله سؤال ..؟؟!!
..
كتاب : في الحب والحياة

----------


## كريم ممدوح

الله يرحم الدكتور مصطفى

----------

